# CSV Renewal rejected



## kilomad06 (Aug 23, 2017)

Greetings all, i applied for a critical skills visa which was issued in my zimbabwe and then moved to South Africa for my job search.I got the job and then applied for extension of my initial one year visa and it was rejected.Reason being that the board i used was a voluntary organisation and that i should use the SAQA Accredited board which is the South African council for natural sciences.

This came as a shock as the board i used for the initial application (SAAFOST) is just the same board i used for the CSV extension but seems like they had changed it.

I went to the DHA Durban office and a lady there explained to me that i needed to appeal that decision as their system does not allow me to make a fresh application without appealing the rejection i got.I did register with the correct board and submitted my appeal on 1 june 2017 and did not get a response until the 21st of july when my permit expired.

What do i do now,if anyone has contacts on who to email at the DHA please may you assist or if there is any other alternative course of action i can take.


----------

